# Barn  Find StingRay



## Hooker (Feb 22, 2020)

Recently found an older Schwinn StingRay, totally complete, dirty and rusty, minor disassembly to surface clean and lubed moving parts, Where are the ident numbers ? found one on,  bottom of sproket case: SAH UA04131615,   havent taken pictures yet, just too cold now, will post when taken


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 22, 2020)

I have never seen a Schwinn serial number like that. The bike has to be a new present day build with a number like that.


----------



## whopperchopper (Feb 22, 2020)

Might be a Chinese stingray with those numbers


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 22, 2020)

Hooker said:


> Found one
> 
> 
> View attachment 1144008


----------



## Hooker (Feb 23, 2020)

WOW,

A bit less then  expected from this site


----------



## Jaxon (Feb 25, 2020)

The serial numbers are on the left dropout or the head / steering tube.


----------



## Hooker (Feb 25, 2020)

Thanks Jaxon,

 Finally a light at the end of the tunnel !


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 25, 2020)

Sorry, I was just having some fun. I can ask the moderators to delete my post of you like. In all seriousness tho, these bikes are not worth much. They are relatively modern, not rare by any means, lower quality builds, very uncomfortable to ride, and chrome that rusts almost immediately. I was given one a couple years ago that was in MUCH better condition and was ecstatic to get $50 on my local CL. If you like it, fix it up for yourself and enjoy. I have seen parts listed on eBay if anything is needed. I just wouldn't expect to get much for it if you decide to sell.


----------



## Hooker (Feb 25, 2020)

Thanks Mike,
No,  no, that was your opinion , as was asked, my remark was directed  to the fact I had asked for  serial number location earlier. I just want to be sure of any action forward  .


----------



## Intense One (Apr 14, 2020)

I have a couple of those Taiwanese Stingray Choppers.  I know they’re not worth much but I bought them because I thought they were cool looking....and I still have them.


----------

